
Masters of Deception: The Gang That Ruled Cyberspace (1995) - gullyfur
https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nytimes.com/books/99/01/03/specials/slatalla-masters.html
======
Mountain_Skies
I was weird to hear them get a mention in Poe's song "Hello". Wonder how they
came to be on her radar (or the radar of whoever was the songwriter).

